# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Moving plumbing on slab floor

## lavenlaar

Gday all  - first post here  
We are in the process of buying the property that we currently rent. It is a duplex and currently the kitchen is a 'C' shape in a really odd place of the house. I am looking to move the kitchen to a modern galley style along the common wall of the house. The sink currently is not on the wall side but the hallway side (if you know what i mean) - and I would like to make the island bench about 3mt away nearly inline. So a few questions; 
1. is it possible ? 
2. is it a costly ?  
and while the floor is ripped up, im thinking of making a dishwasher in the new walk-in pantry (directly opposite sink). So same questions may apply ...  
I have designed place currently in Sketchup (see img1) and what im looking to do (pic 2) below 
1. Before  
2. After  
Cheers 
Brendan

----------


## Master Splinter

Quite possible, but time consuming and messy.   
Basically, your plumber (as you are legally not allowed to do it yourself) will cut a strip out of the concrete, dig up the soil under to make sure there is a bit of fall for the pipe, re-run the pipe, fill the hole and make good the hole in the concrete, then he'll lighten your wallet by about $3,000.  DIY would cost you a half day's hire on the quickcut ($80), some PVC pipe and glue ($40) and some cement and metal dowels to key it into the existing slab ($80), plus the biggest amount of cement dust through the house you've ever seen.

----------


## lavenlaar

Thanks for the info @MasterSplinter - much appreciated, suppose the less I move them the cheaper it may be.

----------


## Master Splinter

You might be able to find a plumber who'll be happy just to do the plumbing part, leaving you to cut the hole and refill it.  As this is the time consuming part, you could save quite a bit.

----------


## ozheat

I would suggest that you get a plumber to run the drain pipe above the slab.
You should have enough room to run the 50mm pipe on grade between the kickboard space, maybe it might need some concrete chipped away at the existing connection but thats a lot better than channeling the whole way.
You will probally need to install an "autovent" aswell.

----------


## wonderplumb

You wouldn't have the fall under the kick to run 2" pipe three metres. Chopping up the slab wouldn't be that hard and it wouldn't be all that expensive either, particularly if you were to do it yourself. Three metres isn't cool for running 2" pipe and yes you will have to install an Air Admittance Valve.

----------


## achilles

have just finished running the water and waste through the slab to my new island bench. I cut and chipped the slab myself and got plumber in to fit off the new pipes. Be prepared it is not that easy a job, my run was only 1.5 m and my slab is very thick 300mm. hire a saw for 1/2 a day and do your cuts remember to give the plumber some room to work with, once you have cut your area go and hire a jack hammer for a day and get stuck into it. you will also need an angle grinder to remove any annoying reo that will be in your run.
Definately get the plumber in though to rough in the water and waste because you need to get it right.

----------


## manofaus

couldn't you just put a fake rear wall in the cabinet? if you consider you really only need 450 or so in height for the fall and also who really uses those rear corners of the lowest part of the cabinets anyway? just where old tupperware retires in my kitchen.

----------

